# 80 gallon community tank



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So, I decided, as much as my oscar is awesome having only 1-2 fish in a tank kinda sucks. I like utilizing space xD Plus he is a poop machine... I'd say worse than goldies but I wouldn't know... I've never had goldies... (although those itty bitty baby fantails WERE ADORABLE! -avoided-) The pleco is now healthy and can go to someone with a nice large tank for his needs =D

Anyways, so I would like to convert that tank, which is cycled for the last 3 or so months, into a large community tank. I want to remain with gravel instead of sand, and need to get something for the top to avoid brave jumpers x) I would prefer peaceful ones so I don't have to put a fish in time out every time x.x Color, and unusual or unique...whatever =D I'm not that picky 

ANy ideas?! I'd love to get neon tetras... (I'll get live plants too btw)


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Wait, is the Oscar still in there?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Olympia said:


> Wait, is the Oscar still in there?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Yes but I won't start the community tank until he has a good home... I did find someone who has a hundred gallon or something who really REALLY wants him x.x


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Bah, someone needs to do a massive tiger barb tank, those are my favorite fish 
Someday Ill have one, itll be so pretty 
/plans in a corner


Pictus cats are fun too, and look fabulous in large groups but they would eat anything small, like Neons. So I suppose not the best community fish unless you had larger ones.

Try looking at some Celestial Pearl Danios, or possibly some or the other run of the mill community fish, like raspboras and tetras and all that ^^

When I try to plan for tank stocking, I try and pick a fish I adore and base my stocking to bring attention to that fish.
Of course, I have yet to follow ANY stocking plans that I've ever made so take my opinions with a grain of salt


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

GIANT BETTA SORORITY

jk

i'd do really brightly colored fish. maybe dwarf cichlids? 

but neon tetras could be really neat especially if you have like, a school of 20


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Piranhas!!! lol sorry I'm on a piranha spurt (hopefully getting some in a 55 gallon). ummm you could do a huge mix of a bunch of schooling fish.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

LOL I have a hard enough time with 8 females getting along, I removed 4 of them, and the big gals are still jerks. :lol:

piranhas LOL there's like 6 in the store right now xD HUGE too


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol piranhas actually are very peaceful fish, and very misunderstood just like our bettas. Their not as blood thirsty as you'd think (this sentence just made me giggle). I'd put my hand in a piranha tank, heck I plan on it when cleaning. You just cant make sudden movements or thrash (although that might be difficult in the 55) and you can't have any form of cut. You could swim in a pool of them and not get bit, once again as long as your not bleeding from somewhere and you know how to swim. lol but you probably don't want piranhas. Like I said last post, I've gone piranha crazy 

But a giant tank of schooling community fish would be awesome!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: Yeah I've seen the "Lake Monsters" or whatever it is, and he hopped into a pool of piranhas, pointing out 1. they are not hungry 2. he isn't wearing anything shiny (such as the young girl with a bottle cap belt), he isn't flailing like a dying animal, and he isn't bleeding :3 But, I bet it is still fun to feed them 

I think... I wouldn't mind pearl gouramis but I'd have to read up what their needs are, and I don't know if you can have a group?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Piranha really should have a large (round 80-100 gallons) tank.. They need schools of 6 to be kept in a happy, "natural" state.
Gourami are amazing. Do it!
Maybe you should try a biotope? All fish from one part of the world? With some plants and stuff?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

perhaps?  I'll look it up lol!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

You could actually try a piranha biotope! You could probably keep about 7 in an 80 gal. It would certainly be an interesting tank. A showstopper! 

I can't remember if you know your water parameters. Hard or soft water? That's going to make a big difference as to what you can do. Hard water might mean an african cichlid tank (Tazman can help you with that) or even a brackish setup (I dream of an archer fish tank). Soft water could let you do an amazon biotope with huge schools of tetra or just massive schools of softwater fish. There is a lot you can do with an 80 gal tank. I'm kinda jealous.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

umm..... my ph is at 7.6-7.8? rarely swings, usually stays at 7.8.... That's all I know xDD


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Rainbow fish! Check out dustinsfishtanks on youtube and find a video of his 220. He has bosemoni (spelled it wrong) but you could maybe do something like Australian rainbows?

If you find out you have soft water maybe angel fish?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Aren't angels more aggressive? Or should I get two as babies, tons of plants of course, and other fish.


----------



## Lenimph (May 4, 2012)

God I love Angel Fish ... One Day.... ONE DAY


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

You'll need a school of at least 6 angels, though you could do more in that tank.
Angels are awesome, you could get each one in a different colour. 
You can't have two only, because if it's two males they will fight. If it's a male/female, there's a chance that the male won't accept her and kill her, cichlids can be picky. A school of 6 will fan out aggression, like betta girls. 
As for tank mates, some larger tetra, or maybe some quiet barbs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

pffft I don't want a "sorority" problem D: I currently have LaLa chasing Diane, Diane chasing Misteltoe, Misteltoe chasing LaLa, and the smallest one is hiding out :roll: I pulled all my other girls because they look like sh-- -.-; I wouldn't mind a peaceful tank lol.

hmmmm so many choices... eventually I will go to Big Al's


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Alright, no angels, no cichlids I'm guessing.
Rainbowfish are a great option, boesemani, lake kubutu, salmon red, neon. All easy enough to find at shops but a lot of people don't have them. Very peaceful, males compete but it's not violent, just a colour show. Look for dull fish. Rainbows take around 6 months- a year to get those drop dead gorgeous colors.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hmmm cool =D I know I have seen rainbow fish, so it's just a matter of finding them


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

I agree with emeraldsky on the tiger bard tank! They are great fish! If i had an eighty gallon i would get a mix of about 40-50 albino, green, and regular tiger barbs.. And i believe they are compatible with neon tetras so i would get some of those too


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> :lol: Yeah I've seen the "Lake Monsters" or whatever it is, and he hopped into a pool of piranhas, pointing out 1. they are not hungry 2. he isn't wearing anything shiny (such as the young girl with a bottle cap belt), he isn't flailing like a dying animal, and he isn't bleeding :3 But, I bet it is still fun to feed them
> 
> I think... I wouldn't mind pearl gouramis but I'd have to read up what their needs are, and I don't know if you can have a group?



HOW DARE YOU INSULT JEREMY WADES SHOW!! jk lol, but he is my FAVORITE person EVER, so the show is named river monsters... 
lol.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> HOW DARE YOU INSULT JEREMY WADES SHOW!! jk lol, but he is my FAVORITE person EVER, so the show is named river monsters...
> lol.


lol I love that show too!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

> lol I love that show too!


lol, good, everyone should lmao...i have actually mailed him letters and he responded to both of them! i feel special  lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I love River Monsters LOL.

Anyways, yesterday ("plethory of animals (and fish)" thread in "other fish") we got a ton of critters...


Here is what I have, and most of the guppies are in the 80 xD Some are in with my sorority in the 20 lol. Poor things are pestered... :/ I may remove them.

THEY ARE ALL IN QUARANTINE. They were all free, and this one poor angel is the biggest, and is powdered with ich.

Amber tetras (3), angel (has ich), albino shark, tons of guppies, ghost shrimp...the pictured one has eggs! another type of tetra (forgot the name) and the three angels (one is albino!!)

One 10 gallon had the guppies
The other had the rest of the fish!!! And a HUGE plant that is over a foot in length.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

MistersMom said:


> lol, good, everyone should lmao...i have actually mailed him letters and he responded to both of them! i feel special  lol


Really? That's awesome! River Monsters is one of my favorite shows, too. I used to claim Sunday as "fish day" because I changed water on all of my tanks (around 60 gal total), ate sushi, and finished the day watching River Monsters. lol!

Wow! You did get a lot of fish, Sena! You can charge admission to your apartment! It looks like your 80 gal tank will have plenty of inhabitants.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha yeah! Unfortunately, the thought of "ich" which looked CLUMPED to me, turns out the poor baby has COLUMNARIS!!! Plus a wound on his eye, and on his side. -facepalm- So EVERYONE in the quarantine are doubley quarantined. tHE SHRIMP probably won't last through FURAN-2...


----------

